# high end groomer bomber



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Kessler, virus, oxess, pretty much anything bx or bx inspired


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Burton custom X


----------



## bomber (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I really like the new arbor coda's... is that something that would work or is a Kessler type board going to be so much better that I should definitely go in that direction? I've never ridden anything like the kessler or alpine boards. It is it night and day compared to all mountain boards?


----------



## bomber (Sep 26, 2013)

Lamps said:


> Burton custom X


I have a custom that I've been riding. I may check out the custom X, they are more what I need instead of the custom (pow and speed)

I want something different... 

I want it to have enough flex that I can just sail over choppy groomers and carve with... I'm not going to be hiking with this or chasing pow... just racing around with my ski buddies. I really am leaning toward a more alpine style for speed, but I tried out a arbor and really loved the feel of it. The thing is I'm only buying one new board and if the alpine style is much faster and responsive and something I should be talked into I may go that direction with it. Next summer I may look into a custom X


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

I got just the thing.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

You started out with a really precise purpose (groomers, only groomers!) But then started adding conflicting requirements (well, okay. Groomers, but also chop. And slush. Maybe some pow too.)

Every feature that makes a board stronger in soft snow and chunder will make it weaker on firm groomers, so you kind of have to pick a direction and stick with it.


----------



## bomber (Sep 26, 2013)

I understand, let me clarify. Groomers... all year full day. I've been on boards that are great for freshly groomed runs and ice but on warm days in the afternoon are not great when the snow is soft and 5000 people have trashed the snow. I have a board I ride in fresh pow and a board for the park... I need something for when a buddy goes lets run international top to bottom for a beer... and i get near the bottom and end up squirly or slow in sloppy snow. :dunno: 

I'm not that hardcore so I have a hard time going BX or alpine all the way. 

I dont hang out in the park. and this is for days when there is no pow and I dont feel like going backcountry or take the T bar. idk if that's any better lol :icon_scratch:


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Jones Flagship or Carbon Flagship or maybe Prior MFR possibly. Camber board with rocker on the contact points.


----------



## bomber (Sep 26, 2013)

Irahi said:


> Every feature that makes a board stronger in soft snow and chunder will make it weaker on firm groomers, so you kind of have to pick a direction and stick with it.


I see what your saying... and I really dont know which direction to go in... thats why I'm looking for help... should I go in the alpine direction or go with something thats long with more pop than my custom? I've been riding my whole life and am just now in a position to actually spend some $$ and buy myself a new board rather than just wearing out all mountain boards


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Sounds to me like you want a burly all-mountain deck, maybe a stiff hybrid camber board with some grip tech in the edges.

I like the t.rice sized up a bit for the kind of riding you're describing (I usually ride ~153, my trice is 157,) but there are plenty of snowboards out there that fit that description and usage profile.


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

I had the Jamie Lynn phoenix c3 last season and that thing was FAST. Super stable camber dominant design with a little rocker in the tip and tail to help you with that chunder. This thing seriously rides like you're on rails, it just wants to charge.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Jibfreak said:


> I had the Jamie Lynn phoenix c3 last season and that thing was FAST. Super stable camber dominant design with a little rocker in the tip and tail to help you with that chunder. This thing seriously rides like you're on rails, it just wants to charge.


Shhh, don't mention Lib Tech. You'll upset the locals. Damn n00b :laugh:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

bseracka said:


> Kessler, virus, oxess, pretty much anything bx or bx inspired


Exactly. Kessler The Ride, Virus Avalanche FLP AFT, Oxess Freeride (with the BX nose design)....



bomber said:


> Thanks for the advice. I really like the new arbor coda's... is that something that would work or is a Kessler type board going to be so much better that I should definitely go in that direction? I've never ridden anything like the kessler or alpine boards. It is it night and day compared to all mountain boards?


The boards mentioned above are in a totally different league than anything with a traditional shape.

A long sidecut radius means that you have to get the board up on edge more to carve the same radius turn. For freestyle this would make the board feel dead, but for carving this means you'll have a better edge angle to the snow, and much better grip.

Also the effective edge is much longer. Here's a photo with a Virus Avalanche FLP on the left, and the FLP AFT model in the middle. Notice how much further towards the tip the contact point is pushed?










I've been on the stiff brother to the Custom X, the T7 (which would arguably have been the stiffest traditional board out there), and the Avalanche FLP AFT is worlds better at carving through crud.

The only board I know of that's "mass produced" with this style is the Volkl Coal Race (BX) board. They're about $650. The others are all well over $1000 but can be had for less depending on what the builder says.

Strap some stiff bindings on, point and shoot! :yahoo:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

bomber said:


> I'm not that hardcore so I have a hard time going BX or alpine all the way.


I still have a blast on my BX shaped board. I've rode with forum members so they could tell you what types of runs I hit with it. I ride everything. Groomers, moguls, off-piste, glades, little cliff drops. Nothing says you can't use one for everything! :yahoo:


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

poutanen, you running a Peruvian cocaine drug smuggling operation to be able to afford those boards? Damn, thats nice lumber!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

OU812 said:


> poutanen, you running a Peruvian cocaine drug smuggling operation to be able to afford those boards? Damn, thats nice lumber!


Columbian! Only the finest! Naw those were the "other" boards from my group buy last year. None of those were mine! Trust me I would have loved to try out the FLP. I figure it'd be like the T7 but a little lighter and a little more "poppy"...

As for the boards I usually ride, I sacrifice other things in my life to pay for them. Clean underwear is a luxury I can do without.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Why not save even more and go commando


----------



## bomber (Sep 26, 2013)

poutanen said:


> The only board I know of that's "mass produced" with this style is the Volkl Coal Race (BX) board. They're about $650. The others are all well over $1000 but can be had for less depending on what the builder says.
> 
> Strap some stiff bindings on, point and shoot! :yahoo:


Poutanen, thanks so much for the good information. I really like Volkl, and see exactly what your saying about the board shape. What about something like the Arbor A frame? $650 is pushing it for this guy... I like the clean undies


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

OU812 said:


> Shhh, don't mention Lib Tech. You'll upset the locals. Damn n00b :laugh:


Haha I know I've noticed that popular opinion is against brands like Mervin and C3. I just don't get it! It's not like I've been indoctrinated by the church of the PNW, I've got personal experience with both companies products and have been nothing but stoked.

I'm just here to say that I am a REAL rider not a forum jockey and the Phoenix C3 killed it.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Get yourself a european ironing board, it will be worth it if you truly ride as aggressively and focused as you reported. I have a KTR and ride my dark on the days I'm taking it easy.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

bseracka said:


> Get yourself a european ironing board, it will be worth it if you truly ride as aggressively and focused as you reported. I have a KTR and ride my dark on the days I'm taking it easy.


LOL, +1!!!

To bomber: There's nothing wrong with the Arbor or any of the other flagship freeride boards. The difference is a 160 cm Virus has over 140 cm of effective edge, vs about 125 or so for the best from Burton, Mervin, Jones, etc.

There's nothing that material tech and edge tech can do to make up for the fact that I have 8" extra edge touching the snow!

You can find used BX boards on another forum (I don't think it's okay to link to other forums here so PM me and I'll give you the address), so you don't have to pay $800-$1500 for a new one. Hell, maybe go to a local BX race and talk to the nicest looking person and see if you can try a board out "so you can get into the sport" lol :dunno:

If there was no such thing as a Virus/Kessler/Prior, etc. board out there, I'd probably be riding a Volkl Coal XT. List price of $650 or so, so cheaper than many of the Burton options I'd look at too...


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Jibfreak said:


> I had the Jamie Lynn phoenix c3 last season and that thing was FAST. Super stable camber dominant design with a little rocker in the tip and tail to help you with that chunder. This thing seriously rides like you're on rails, it just wants to charge.


Except that the Phoenix/C3 profile does not have rocker in the nose and tail...


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

Whoops you're right, camber under foot rocker in the middle. The tip and tail rise up when the board is weighted.


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

bataleon, jam


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

bomber said:


> Thanks for the advice. I really like the new arbor coda's... is that something that would work or is a Kessler type board going to be so much better that I should definitely go in that direction? I've never ridden anything like the kessler or alpine boards. It is it night and day compared to all mountain boards?


Coda is a fun board but I'm not sure that's what you should be choosing if you're main goal is to bomb groomers. Would a full rocker be the best choice here? Why not their one of their freeride camber boards? Like their A-Frame which has a nose for powder supposedly.

Or their Steepwater ...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Pure groomer bomber?

I would go trad camber or flat for this, no rocker at all, stiff as fuck.

Rocker is for park and pow.

Angrysnowboarder reviewed what seemed like an anusual amount of camber decks this season, fwiw.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Take a look at the cottage builders. Donek and a few others offer toned down alpine decks intended for soft boots. BX boards would be a decent choice, too, and may be more versatile if you end up spending more time in varied conditions. 

Don't rule out full on alpine setups if you're serious about spending 90% of your time at speed on groomers, since that's exactly their domain. The newer shapes and materials not only hold an amazing edge on hardpack, but are much more forgiving than earlier, straight-stiff-camber designs. I went alpine 20 years ago and haven't gone back to mainstream gear.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Jibfreak said:


> Whoops you're right, camber under foot rocker in the middle. The tip and tail rise up when the board is weighted.


Nope, also wrong.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Nope, also wrong.


Hahahahahahaha


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

bomber said:


> Poutanen, thanks so much for the good information. I really like Volkl, and see exactly what your saying about the board shape. What about something like the Arbor A frame? $650 is pushing it for this guy... I like the clean undies


I used to ride a 166 Arbor A-frame (still have it actually) at 6'3" and 200 lbs. It was a long ass board that sucked off all but the biggest jumps, but you could hold a rail line with it for days. It was a stiff camber deck, but I honestly felt way more comfortable on a lib tech T. rice with magnatraction. It was wider (the a-frame was pretty narrow) and I felt like I could hold better carves on it.

I would recommend the Lib Dark Series Darker Series – Lib Tech. If you want a steep groomer/chop killer.


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

hktrdr said:


> Nope, also wrong.


K I give up :laugh: Board was a charger whatever the hell shape it was.


----------



## Muncle01 (Oct 5, 2012)

not sure if you got your answer. been riding for a while, pretty much like you trying to keep up with advanced ski buddies. last deck was a camber DC MLF 161 (5'11 195lbs) which was a solid board but bought rossignol one magtek last year and I absolutely love it (like sleep with it love it). camber under feet with rocker on nose and tail. amazed at how stable it is while really pointing it, especially with mag for ice (east coast rider). It's bigger brother the krypto might be a good fit as it is designed for pretty much exactly what you are saying. little more hearty then the one magtek but not as stiff as their big mountain experience deck. hope this helps.


----------



## jerjabs (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm finding myself in the EXACT same boat. I have been told to look at the Never Summer West, The Rossi One Magtech, etc. Anyone have more up to date input???


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I am not familiar with your use of the word international. Does this mean something along the lines of hauling ass/racing?


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

You got me ya grave digger.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

taco tuesday said:


> You got me ya grave digger.


I don't get it...


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

dave785 said:


> I don't get it...


This thread has been brought back from the dead. The original thread was started about 2.5 years ago.


----------

